# FreeBSD boot loader changes default



## phreud (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi.

I'm running a dual boot setup (FreeBSD/WinXP) and use FreeBSD boot loader to chose which to boot. The boot loader suggests a default to boot, based on my last choice. I want to keep this default fixed, so it doesn't swith back and forth. Let's say I want it to always default to 'F1: DOS', even if my last boot was into FreeBSD. Is this possible?


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 19, 2008)

You can turn this feature off with boot0cfg. The man page covers everything you need to know.


----------



## phreud (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks. I'm not really sure I understand everything though. I guess using the -s option would do the trick. But, how would you set it back the way it was then?

It really doesn't mention in the man page anything about remembering last booted OS.


----------



## Weinter (Nov 19, 2008)

Another thing you can try is use the WinXp boot loader to boot freebsd

Actually I don't like booting from Window Boot loader...but I have recovery partition don't want to accidentally boot into it using FreeBSD boot loader

Just copy the file boot1 from FreeBSD CD to your Windows C Drive
Then add c:\boot1="FreeBSD" to boot.ini

If you find putting it in C unsightly put it in c:\Windows

To change default change this
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(x)\WINDOWS
where x is the number the default partition is on


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 19, 2008)

phreud said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'm not really sure I understand everything though. I guess using the -s option would do the trick. But, how would you set it back the way it was then?
> 
> It really doesn't mention in the man page anything about remembering last booted OS.



# boot0cfg -s 1 -o noupdate <disk>


----------



## Weinter (Nov 19, 2008)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> # boot0cfg -s 1 -o noupdate <disk>


Thanks i thought that you couldn't do much with 512bytes
Maybe you can do a FAQ on that
Not that i didn't do man boot0cfg but it is too crytic without examples

Also the reason for using Vista boot loader is this
http://www.clearchain.com/blog/posts/freebsd-windows-vista
If you use FreeBSD boot manager Vista will complain 
Unless you clobber Vista with this

```
BCDEDIT /set {bootmgr} device boot
BCDEDIT /set {default} device boot
BCDEDIT /set {default} osdevice boot
```


----------



## phreud (Nov 20, 2008)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> # boot0cfg -s 1 -o noupdate <disk>


Thankyou! Just to make sure:


```
# fdisk ad0
******* Working on device /dev/ad0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=155061 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=155061 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 7 (0x07),(OS/2 HPFS, NTFS, QNX-2 (16 bit) or Advanced UNIX)
    start 63, size 58605057 (28615 Meg), flag 0
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 58605120, size 97691265 (47700 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```
So, for WinXP to be the default:

```
# boot0cfg -s 1 -o noupdate ad0
```
Right?


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks good to me.


----------

